# القواعد الشريطية



## aymanallam (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أنا بصدد تصميم مبنى مكون من 8 أدوار 
وصفوف الاعمدة كل 10 م ( الاحمال كبيرة )
وأفضل قواعد لهذا المبنى هى القواعد الشريطية
وأجهاد التربة 12.5 طن / متر المربع
أأمل منكم من لديه أى شئ عن تصميم وتفاصيل القواعد الشريطية أن يرفعها لى
وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------



## جاري الهوامل (26 سبتمبر 2011)

قول غيرها يارجل معقول مطلوب منك تصميم بهذه الأهمية وانت تنتظر ان تأتيك المساعده من هنا حتى من لديه المعلومات الكافية فهو بحاجة ان يعرف المزيد والمزيد عن هذه البناية وظروف تحميلها أسف بس حقيقة فاجأتني


----------



## egsaadelshemy (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى المهندس الكريم 
بعد التحية
من واجب المصمم معرفته بابجديات التصميم و لما كان المشروع كم تقول حيوى و مهم فيجب ان يتم التصميم بطريقة علمية سليمة 
و الا فاعتذر انت عن القيام به حتى تتوفر لديك الخبرة و الله الموفق


----------



## نبعة المدينة (26 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا بصدد تصميم مبنى مكون من 8 أدوار
> وصفوف الاعمدة كل 10 م ( الاحمال كبيرة )
> وأفضل قواعد لهذا المبنى هى القواعد الشريطية
> ...


القواعد الشريطيه هي تكون للجدران الحامله وليست للأعمده ..وحسب ما فهمت من حالتك فانك قد تقصد قواعد مشتركه ( ينصح بها عادةً في حالة وجود جار يحيل دون عمل قاعدة منفصله بسبب وجودها على الحد .واذا كان اقرب عمود من القاعدة الموجوده على الحد بعيد وحسب ما تقول 10متر فمن الأجدى وقت ذاك عمل strap beam ي يكون هناك قاعدتين او بالأحرى قاعدة ونصف ..اتدري لما اقول نصف لأن عملناها نصف لوجود جار على الحد لم نستطع عمل النصف ألآخر ولهذا جائت فلسفة strap beam هذا ال beam يرتكز على القاعدتين (او قاعدة ونصف اذا جاز التعبير ) يرتكز عليها ويقوم بنقل النقص في قدرة تحمل القاعدة على حد الجار الى القاعدة المجاوره من خلال الحديد العلوي
وانت بحاجه الى دراسة كاملة عسى ان يكون ألأجدى عمل raft foundation


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> أنا بصدد تصميم مبنى مكون من 8 أدوار
> وصفوف الاعمدة كل 10 م ( الاحمال كبيرة )
> ...


الا لم يكن هناك بدروم بالمبنى فليس امامك حل غير عمل اللبشه المسلحه للاساسات ولن يصلح معك القواعد الشريطيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## aymanallam (26 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً


جاري الهوامل قال:


> قول غيرها يارجل معقول مطلوب منك تصميم بهذه الأهمية وانت تنتظر ان تأتيك المساعده من هنا حتى من لديه المعلومات الكافية فهو بحاجة ان يعرف المزيد والمزيد عن هذه البناية وظروف تحميلها أسف بس حقيقة فاجأتني


 


egsaadelshemy قال:


> اخى المهندس الكريم
> بعد التحية
> من واجب المصمم معرفته بابجديات التصميم و لما كان المشروع كم تقول حيوى و مهم فيجب ان يتم التصميم بطريقة علمية سليمة
> و الا فاعتذر انت عن القيام به حتى تتوفر لديك الخبرة و الله الموفق


 
أولا أشكر كل ما شارك
ثانيا أنا ( أعوذ بالله ) لست متنظر المساعدة (كما فهمها البعض ) فالحمد لله صممتها على نفس المبنى لكن 5أدوار
والمالك طلب عمل حسابات أخرى على زيادة دورين كمان ولكن ما طلبته هو برنامج علمل مراجعه 
والتأكد على مما صممته .
ثالثا مرفق صور ة من تصميم القواعد .
رابعا : لايصح الاستهزاء فى الرد ( لايسخر قوما من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيراً منهم )


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> أنا بصدد تصميم مبنى مكون من 8 أدوار
> وصفوف الاعمدة كل 10 م ( الاحمال كبيرة )
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
حسب المعطيات التي فهمتها منك ان الابعاد بين الاعمدة هي 10*10 م​ 

لتصميم هذا المبنى بشكل اقتصادي يفضل ما يلي

ان تكون البلاطات من النوع البلااطات الفطرية المجهدة Post tensioned flat salb وفي هذه الحالة ستكون لديك الاحمال التقريبية total working load=1300 kg/m2​
اذا لم تتوفر هذه الامكانيات فيتم استخدام البلاطات المعبة بالاتجاهين wafle slab وفي هذه الحالة ستكون لديك الاحمال التقريبية total working loads =1500 kg/m2​
من الناحية الاقتصادية لتصميم الاساسات الافضل ان تكون مفردة single foot​
الاحمال الكلية على العمود الداخلي(اكبر حمل) =10*10*1.5*8=1200 طن


ابعاد القاعدة =1200/12.5=96 م2
طول ضلع القاعدة =96^0.5=9.8 وهي قريبه جدا من 10 انه لا يوجد مسافة كافية بين القواعد لذلك يفضل استخدام الحصيرة raft foundation 
اما استخدام الاساسات المشتركة (الشريطية ) Combined footingsفسيعطي لك نتائج قريبة من القواعد المنفردة حيث ستكون لديك عرض هذه القواعد قريب من التباعد بين الاعمدة (10 م) وهنا يصبح التصميم غير اقتصادي. 
ومن خلال قدرة تحمل التربة نلاحظ انها ضعيفة (قليلة) نسبيا 1.25 كغم /سم2 وهذا النوع من التربة يسبب مشاكل في الهبوط للاساسات.
لذلك الافضل من الناحية الاقتصادية والناحية العملية لتلافي فرق الهبوط المتوقع ان تكون الاساسات لديك من نوع الحصيرة raft foundation كما اشار عليك بذلك المهندس اسامة نوارة .
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## aymanallam (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> لتصميم هذا المبنى بشكل اقتصادي يفضل ما يلي[/right]
> ...


 
أشكرك بشدة يا مستشار الهندسة المدنية 
بالفعل السقف عبارة عن بلاطات مسبقة الاجهاد ( كما فى المرفقات )
وأعتقد بأن حل اللبشة فى 5 أدوار سيكون غير أقتصادى
ولكم كل التحية على الرد الجميل المفيد​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً
> أولا أشكر كل ما شارك
> ثانيا أنا ( أعوذ بالله ) لست متنظر المساعدة (كما فهمها البعض ) فالحمد لله صممتها على نفس المبنى لكن 5أدوار
> والمالك طلب عمل حسابات أخرى على زيادة دورين كمان ولكن ما طلبته هو برنامج علمل مراجعه
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص تصميم الاساس المستمر ( الشريطي) continous footinog له نفس مبدأ تصميم الكمرة المستمرة continous beam حيث يكون رد فعل التربة (مجموع الاحمال للاعمدة على الشريط مقسوما على ابعاد الشريط ويجب ان تكون اقل من قدرة التحمل للتربة) وعليه سيكون لديك حديد رئيسي وكانات (هذا غير واضح في المخطط الذي ارسلته )ويتم التحقق من اجهاد الثقب عند الاعمدة.


----------



## aymanallam (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص تصميم الاساس المستمر ( الشريطي) continous footinog له نفس مبدأ تصميم الكمرة المستمرة continous beam حيث يكون رد فعل التربة (مجموع الاحمال للاعمدة على الشريط مقسوما على ابعاد الشريط ويجب ان تكون اقل من قدرة التحمل للتربة) وعليه سيكون لديك حديد رئيسي وكانات (هذا غير واضح في المخطط الذي ارسلته )ويتم التحقق من اجهاد الثقب عند الاعمدة.


 
بالضبط هذا مافعلته (القص والقص الثاقب)
( شاهد المرفقات)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> أشكرك بشدة يا مستشار الهندسة المدنية
> 
> بالفعل السقف عبارة عن بلاطات مسبقة الاجهاد ( كما فى المرفقات )
> وأعتقد بأن حل اللبشة فى 5 أدوار سيكون غير أقتصادى
> ...


 السلام عليكم
اذا عدت للمشاركة السابقة ستجد التوصية بناءا على المعطيات التي ذكرتها وهي



> أنا بصدد تصميم مبنى مكون من 8 أدوار
> 
> وصفوف الاعمدة كل 10 م ( الاحمال كبيرة )​




الابعاد بين الاعمدة 10*10 م 
عدد الادوار 8
فالتوصيه كانت باستخدام اللبشة raft بناء على ذلك وتم ارفاق الحسابات التقريبية.
اما المخططات التي ارسلتها فهي تختلف عن هذه الابعاد وكذلك عدد الادوار 5 .
وهناك ملاحظة بخصوص تصميم الاساس الشريطى حيث يلاحظ انك قمت بتصميمه باتجاه واحد(سأتكد انه يمكن يكون باتجاه واحد او يفترض ان يكون بالاتجاهين كما اعتقد ذلك )ولا يوجد اي ربط بينها ؟؟!!! 
وهذا يسبب مشكلة في حالة حصول هبوط متفاويت .


----------



## aymanallam (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> وهناك ملاحظة بخصوص تصميم الاساس الشريطى حيث يلاحظ انك قمت بتصميمه باتجاه واحد(سأتكد انه يمكن يكون باتجاه واحد او يفترض ان يكون بالاتجاهين كما اعتقد ذلك )ولا يوجد اي ربط بينها ؟؟!!!
> وهذا يسبب مشكلة في حالة حصول هبوط متفاويت .


 
ملحوظة فى محلها 
وأنا فكرة فى ذلك بعمل ربط فى الاتجاه العرضى ( 3 قطاعات رابطه لكل جهه (50*80) بس كيفية تصميم القطاع الرابط​ 
وبفكر أيضاً أذا هلجأ لعمل 6 أدوار أن أعمل القواعد الشريطية
فى الاتجاهين​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> أشكرك بشدة يا مستشار الهندسة المدنية
> 
> بالفعل السقف عبارة عن بلاطات مسبقة الاجهاد ( كما فى المرفقات )
> وأعتقد بأن حل اللبشة فى 5 أدوار سيكون غير أقتصادى
> ...


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص تصميم بلاطة السقف post tensioned falt slab هل هو من تصميمك ام من قبل شركة متخصصة ؟.
ام انه مجرد اقتراح للتصميم وسيتم تصميمة من قبل شركة متخصصه فيما بعد ؟؟.


----------



## aymanallam (26 سبتمبر 2011)

البلاطات هى هلوكور من مصنع ( ليست من تصميمى )
اما الكمرات الحامله لها فهى من تصميمى
وفى بداية التصميم تم عقد عدة أجتماع مع الشركة لأنهاء المشاكل ( الشكل الغير منتظم - وأحمال الحوائط - والتركيب - ...ألخ )


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا عدت للمشاركة السابقة ستجد التوصية بناءا على المعطيات التي ذكرتها وهي





رزق حجاوي قال:


> الابعاد بين الاعمدة 10*10 م​
> عدد الادوار 8​
> فالتوصيه كانت باستخدام اللبشة raft بناء على ذلك وتم ارفاق الحسابات التقريبية.
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
استكمالا للمشاركة السابقة بخصوص تصميم combined footing for more 2 colums اقدم لك هذا المثال حيث يتضح ضرورة الربط بالاتجاهين كما ذكرت ذلك سابقا






وستجد بالملفين المرفقين شرح كامل لتصميم الاساس المشترك وشروط حديد التسليح وخصوصا للكانات links .​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جاري الهوامل قال:


> قول غيرها يارجل معقول مطلوب منك تصميم بهذه الأهمية وانت تنتظر ان تأتيك المساعده من هنا حتى من لديه المعلومات الكافية فهو بحاجة ان يعرف المزيد والمزيد عن هذه البناية وظروف تحميلها أسف بس حقيقة فاجأتني


 



egsaadelshemy قال:


> اخى المهندس الكريم





egsaadelshemy قال:


> بعد التحية
> من واجب المصمم معرفته بابجديات التصميم و لما كان المشروع كم تقول حيوى و مهم فيجب ان يتم التصميم بطريقة علمية سليمة
> و الا فاعتذر انت عن القيام به حتى تتوفر لديك الخبرة و الله الموفق​



السلام عليكم
لقد اثرت تأخير الرد على هاتين المشاركتين منذ الصبح حتى المساء وذلك لافساح المجال للتراجع عن هذا التهجم والاستهزاء والتقليل من المعرفة الهندسية" للمهندس ايمن علام" بعد ان قام بتوضيح كافة المعلومات والخطوات التي قام بالعمل بموجبها ابتداءا من تصميم الاساسات والبلاطات ومراجعة المختصين بذلك ، وكان لديه تخوف في بعض نواحي التصميم للاساسات فطلب النصح والارشاد ؟
فما الخطأ الذي ارتكبه في ذلك ؟.
ام ان الافضل كما يفعل الكثير من المهندسين وللاسف الشديد يبقى على جهله ولا يستشير احدا ؟
وما الماسي والاخطاء الهندسية التي تنتشر هنا وهناك الا نتاج هذا الجهل والتعالي لدى هولاء المهندسين ؟!!. 
وقد كتبت العديد من المشاركات التي تبين اخطاء المهندسين سواء في التصميم او الاشراف او التنفيذ في موضوع " مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية ".
وما يحز بالنفس ان النقد والاستهزاء جاء من مهندس مشترك في المنتدى منذ عام 5-2005 وان المساعدة لن تأتيه من احد ؟!!!.
فلو عدنا للمشاركات في المنتدى لوجدنا الاف منها فيها مساعده للجميع وعلى جميع المستويات سواءا لطلاب الهندسه حتى للمهندسين الذي لديهم عشرات سنوات الخبرة وكذلك لغير المهندسين .
فانا اعتبر هذا المنتدى هو الجامعة المستمرة التي نتعلم في صرحها جميعا والتي تضم بين ثناياها افضل المهندسين العرب علما وخبرة واخلاقا وافتخر بان اكون احد اعضائها لادافع عن كل عضو فيها يتعرض للاستهزاء والنقد الجارح بسبب مشاركته وكذلك لادافع عن مكانتها بين جميع المنتديات الهندسية فقد استحقت المكانه الاولى عن جدارة واحترام وتحظى باحترام الجميع ، ولا اذيع سرا اذ قلت ان العشرات من المنتديات الهندسية والجامعية تنقل ما يكتب ومنا ينشر في المنتدى وتنسبه لنفسها؟؟!! .
هدانا الله جميعا للخير والصواب
مع تحياتي للجميع​ ​


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد اثرت تأخير الرد على هاتين المشاركتين منذ الصبح حتى المساء وذلك لافساح المجال للتراجع عن هذا التهجم والاستهزاء والتقليل من المعرفة الهندسية للمهندس ايمن العلم بعد ان قام بتوضيح كافة المعلومات والخطوات التي قام بالعمل بموجبها ابتداءا من تصميم الاساسات والبلاطات ومراجعة المختصين بذلك ، وكان لديه تخوف في بعض نواحي التصميم للاساسات فطلب النصح والارشاد ؟
> فما الخطأ الذي ارتكبه في ذلك ؟.
> ام ان الافضل كما يفعل الكثير من المهندسين وللاسف الشديد يبقى على جهله ولا يستشير احدا ؟
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام استاذنا الفاضل..
وكما يقولون عندكم في مصر((الكبير كبير)) ,في علمه وفي اخلاقه.عذرا لا احب ان امتدح شخصا في وجهه,ولكن سبق السيف العذل.
* بخصوص مشاركات الاخوة,فأرجو ان نلتمس لهم عذراً,لانهم كما يبدو لي حريصون على م/ايمن لكي لا يقع في مسؤولية قانونية لا قدر الله بسبب التصميم غير الدقيق,ولا اخفيك استاذي,عندما تقرأ المشاركة الاولى للمهندس ايمن ينتابك نفس شعور الاخوة بسبب الكلام العام ,وعدم الايضاح الذي تبدد في المشاركات اللاحقة.
"وافتخر بان اكون احد اعضائها لادافع عن كل عضو فيها يتعرض للاستهزاء والنقد الجارح بسبب مشاركته"
كلنا معك في هذا,لاننا اخوة,ولا ينبغي ان يجرح احدنا الاخر.
تحياتي لك وللمهندس ايمن
اخوكم م/مثنى العزاوي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (26 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> بالضبط هذا مافعلته (القص والقص الثاقب)
> ( شاهد المرفقات)


السلام عليكم يمكنك فعل ذلك باستعمال احد البرامج كالبوكون مثلا كما انه عند استعمال هذا النوع من القواعد اقصد الشريطية في الاتجاهين يمكنك تخفيض القوى العمودية باستعمال قاعدة px=pLxIx/LxIx+LyIy فلا داعي لاخذ كل القوى في اتجاه X ثم اخذه مرة اخرى في الاتجاه المعاكس هذه القاعدة تمكنك من اخذ نسبة محددة في كل اتجاه وشكرا


----------



## جاري الهوامل (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز أنا أسف جداً والله يعلم أني لم اكن ساخراً ولم اقصد الانتقاص -نعوذ بالله ان نكون من الساخرين- قد اكون لم افهم قصدك كما انك لم تفهم قصدي أسف مرة اخرى وادعو الله لك بالتوفيق


----------



## كيرو عبده (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن قواعد منفصلة و زيادة الأبعاد لتوسيع مسطح توزيع الأجهادات فيقل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا بصدد تصميم مبنى مكون من 8 أدوار
> وصفوف الاعمدة كل 10 م ( الاحمال كبيرة )
> ...


 
بداية أحييك على همتك ورغبتك فى الأستنارة من العلم والمعرفة .. واسئل كيفما شئت فنحن هنا جميعا نفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض ... ولم يولد العباقرة من بطون أمهاتهم علماء .. بل بالعمل الجاد والبحث المضنى تعلموا وأناروا لغيرهم طريق العلم والمعرفة ...

وبخصوص تساؤلك .. فكما أفادك المهندس أسامة نوارة فاللبشة هى الحل الأمثل لتلك المنشاءة 

ويمكنك التحقق من ذلك من خلال تلك الحسابات البسيطة 

المساحة التى يحملها العمود من البلاطة = 10م *10م = 100 م2
بفرض وزن المتر الطولى للطابق الواحد = 1.5 طن /م2
أجمالى الطوابق = 8
وبالتالى 
الحمل الكلى على العمود = 8*100*1.5 =1200 طن 

إذن المساحة المطلوبة من الأساس = الحمل / قدرة تحمل التربة = 1200/12.5 = 96متر مربع

أى أنك تحتاج لكامل مساحة التربة لمقاومة تلك الأحمال وهو يعنى أستخدام لبشة مسلحة 
وهو الحل الذى أشار به المهندس القدير أسامة نوارة ..

تحياتى


----------



## aymanallam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم يمكنك فعل ذلك باستعمال احد البرامج كالبوكون مثلا كما انه عند استعمال هذا النوع من القواعد اقصد الشريطية في الاتجاهين يمكنك تخفيض القوى العمودية باستعمال قاعدة px=plxix/lxix+lyiy فلا داعي لاخذ كل القوى في اتجاه x ثم اخذه مرة اخرى في الاتجاه المعاكس هذه القاعدة تمكنك من اخذ نسبة محددة في كل اتجاه وشكرا


السلام عليكم
 برنامج البروكون لا يستطيع عمل القواعد الشريطية عليها أكثر من عمودين​


----------



## aymanallam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> ممكن قواعد منفصلة و زيادة الأبعاد لتوسيع مسطح توزيع الأجهادات فيقل


 


mecheil.edwar قال:


> بداية أحييك على همتك ورغبتك فى الأستنارة من العلم والمعرفة .. واسئل كيفما شئت فنحن هنا جميعا نفيد ونستفيد من بعضنا البعض ... ولم يولد العباقرة من بطون أمهاتهم علماء .. بل بالعمل الجاد والبحث المضنى تعلموا وأناروا لغيرهم طريق العلم والمعرفة ...
> 
> وبخصوص تساؤلك .. فكما أفادك المهندس أسامة نوارة فاللبشة هى الحل الأمثل لتلك المنشاءة
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
أشكركم جميعاً على المشاركه
لكن ياريت تراجعوا الملفات المرفقة منى فى المشاركات السابقه حتى يتضح ما أقصده​


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (27 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> برنامج البروكون لا يستطيع عمل القواعد الشريطية عليها أكثر من عمودين​



وعليكم السلام لا اخي برنامج البروكون يحسب اكثر من عمودين وحتى الحوائط


----------



## aymanallam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكى الله خيراً​


----------



## aymanallam (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال للمهندس رزق حجازى*

فى حالة أن أعمل لبشة لـ 7 أدوار هل يفضل المحافظة على فواصل كما بالمنشأ
أم عدم عمل فواصل باللبشة ( كالعادة بالأساسات ) 
مع العلم بأن مسطح اللبشة 7000 متر مربع ( صعوبة التنفيذ )​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أشكركم جميعاً على المشاركه
> 
> لكن ياريت تراجعوا الملفات المرفقة منى فى المشاركات السابقه حتى يتضح ما أقصده​


 
I see your attached File..And I have these comments

- The Strip footing is a special case from Raft
so you can model the strip footing by using Sap or Csi_Safe

if you know sap just do the following Steps

Draw the strip footing as a shell Element
Then Assign the springs (Kspring = B.C *100) or you can get from soil report

Then add the reactions of columns as a point load on the shell

After Analysis you have to check the following :
the stresses on the any spring
which is equal to the reaction on spring /Area of shell is less than the bearing capacity...

Then you have to check the max and min deflection of springs and should be not greater than the max allowable deflection

and finally you have to check that no uplift on any strip footings due to different cases of loading


One other Important comment 
If you use strip footing in X-direction you have to tie the strip footings by tie beams in Y-Direction

Do not make it as a Isolated strip footings without ties in y direction


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> فى حالة أن أعمل لبشة لـ 7 أدوار هل يفضل المحافظة على فواصل كما بالمنشأ
> 
> أم عدم عمل فواصل باللبشة ( كالعادة بالأساسات )
> 
> مع العلم بأن مسطح اللبشة 7000 متر مربع ( صعوبة التنفيذ )​




السلام عليكم
لقد قمت بالرد على مثل هذا التساؤل اكثر من مره، وحتى لا يكون هناك تكرار عليك قراءة الرد في هذه المشاركة واذا كان لديك اي استفسار بعدها يمكن مناقشته.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t282924.html​


----------



## م جوهر (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء لدى سؤال فى تسليح القواعد الشريطيه فى اتجاهين لو فرشت فى القصير فى اتجاة يكون مشكلة فى اتجاة تانى فكيف يكون الفرش والغطاء فى التقابلات


----------



## م جوهر (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن تفصيله فى تسليح قاعدة شريطيه تحمل حائط ساند والقاعدة على شكل حرف يو لمعرفة التسليح فى التقابلات للفرش والغطاء


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على النقاش المفيد


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (6 مارس 2013)

اخي العزيز ومن خلال الخبرة اعتقد ان الاساسات الشريطية لا تحقق في بناية عدد ثمانية ادوار والمناسب هو اساس الرفت


----------

